#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  goede manieren...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Abu Huraira رضي الله عنه dat de Boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd; 


de jongere zou de oude moeten groeten, degene die voorbij passeert zou degene groeten die zit en de kleine groep zou de grote groep moeten groeten. 


متفق عليه en in een andere overlevering door moslim staat; En degene die aan het rijden is zou degenen die wandelend begroeten.

buloogh al maram 1242

----------

